# Could anyone ID this crab for me?



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

Could anyone ID this crab for me? I just find it in one of my live rock. Is it safe if I leave this in my reef tank? Nothing seem been eaten so far, but I am kinda worry when it's getting bigger. Thank you very much.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you can catch it, I'd get it out.


----------



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

I tried few times, but not able to take it out. Any good method that I can use? What kind of crab is this? Thanks.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It looks almost like a pompom crab...no experience, just did a quick search.
http://www.melevsreef.com/id/pompom_crab.html


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

carmenh said:


> It looks almost like a pompom crab...no experience, just did a quick search.
> http://www.melevsreef.com/id/pompom_crab.html


I thought the same thing, but it looks sort of too spiky to be a pom pom crab...the one I have in my tank isn't as spiky as the one in the pictures.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

look up how to make a trap with a bottle for catching crabs, i am not sure if that is the right hit but its a start


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

When lights are out get a flaslight and see where he always stays at, then u can take the rock out and catch it.
You might have to break the rock in pieces as i had to do in my case..
Good luck!!!!


----------

